# Dewalt 13" thickness planer review



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got the 734 and it's been great. Thousands of board feet through it over the years. When it goes I'll probably move up to the 735. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gunnyb4 (Jan 30, 2018)

No problem. I've only got a couple hundred board feet throug it but so far so good. Ill update if I see any issues.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

I have the same planer and think it is great. I end up with zero snipe, which is amazing to me. I once owned a Delta planer and a huge RBI planer and they were horrible for snipe. I think I will replace the blades when they become dull with a shelix cutter. I would imagine it only makes the planer that much better!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I have the Wixey gauge on the planer and it is spot on if you take the time to set it up correctly. I highly recommend it.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

> I have the same planer and think it is great. I end up with zero snipe, which is amazing to me. I once owned a Delta planer and a huge RBI planer and they were horrible for snipe. I think I will replace the blades when they become dull with a shelix cutter. I would imagine it only makes the planer that much better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did this swap on my 735 and I have been super pleased with the results! makes a huge difference on figured woods as well as sound. Also, it didn't take very long for the stock straight blades that came with the unit to get little nicks in them. I have not had this problem at all with the shelix head. The change out wasn't too bad. Only issue was getting the belt on and off the pulley, but once you learn the trick of how to do it, it was really easy.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I forgot to mention that I have the Wixey gauge on the planer and it is spot on if you take the time to set it up correctly. I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wixey is a MUST a must must must and must

The other MUST is the INFEED and OUTFEED tables a must must must and must

a byrd head is nice but not a must it only became a must when I put the byrd head on my 8" jointer and wanted the mill marks to look the same on both sides from both machines


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Love this planer as well but can't make myself spend the money to do hellical head upgrade.

For those who have done it….is it really worth it?

Roger


----------



## Gunnyb4 (Jan 30, 2018)

I will check out the Wixey upgrade. Didn't know that was a thing. Thanks.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I have the 735 with the Wixey. In reality, you really don't "need" the Wixey as the factory presets on the 735 for the different thicknesses are pretty darn good. The preset thicknesses on mine were off by <1 />t justify the cost of a helical head upgrade.

All in all, a really solid machine.


----------



## Gunnyb4 (Jan 30, 2018)

I did measure a piece of maple and set it to 3/32 and it was only off by .004" so I was pretty happy about that.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

> Love this planer as well but can t make myself spend the money to do hellical head upgrade.
> 
> For those who have done it….is it really worth it?
> 
> ...


"worth it" is a hard thing to have an opinion on, as it shift from person to person… for me the frustration was how quickly the knives got nicks in them leaving little strips down the wood. It was probably on the 4th or 5th board I put through it, that I noticed the little strips, (faint ridges) from nicks in the blades

Being able to rotate or change out an individual cutter if one were to even get nicked is a huge benefit I think. The planner is much quieter now and seems to run better too. The thing is still loud, but it is quieter than it was. Another benefit I noticed is the chips it produces move though my dust collector better as they are much smaller than the long shavings. I have put a tons of material though the planer and there isn't a single nick in any of the blade and they still cut as if they are brand new… I know someone else who has this planer as he puts more wood through his than I do, and he basically said that with the ability to rotate the knives 3 more times (after using the first side) and with how long you can go between needing to rotate, it is doubtful that I will ever have to actually replace cutters (unless they get damaged).

Also the quality of cut on figured wood, was much better with the shelix head.

All in all it is a pretty nice planner for the money and will serve you well regardless if you do the upgrade or not.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Love this planer as well but can t make myself spend the money to do hellical head upgrade.
> 
> For those who have done it….is it really worth it?
> 
> ...


I probably would not have done it but once I put the carbide head in my joiner as I mentioned before the finished looked and felt too different so I went ahead and changed it in the planner also. The noise reduction is a key benefit. The carbide lasts a long time I have only had to rotate one when I hit a knot with 2 x stock had it been the regular blade it would have been a bigger issue

If you are stuck on 110 volt or need something portable then it might we well worth the upgrade but if you have room in the shop for a 220volt floor machine then I would never encourage one to do what I did probably be able to find a used 220volt cheaper and then you can put the spiral head in it and be good to go

but for people like me currently stuck with 110 volts circuits in the shop then in my opinion it is the best solution in this case


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

I am just a hobby woodworking and I've had one of these for four years now. I've read complaints about the blades but at my level of usage - 3-4 major projects a year, they've been fine. I do have the Wixey gauge which I use mostly when I need something an odd exact dimension or when I'm milling to 1 1/2" which is missing from the pre-set stops (which I use constantly). I could have gotten a 220V 15" planer but it would have been too big for my shop and overkill for my needs. The segmented head is another thing I passed on due to it's cost and the fact I have a drum sander for figured woods.


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

I love mine. The blades do nick easy but most of the time i touch the board up with a couple swipes from my hand plane to get rid of them. Only takes a minute or two. One day i will by the helical head though!


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

I ask this seriously, not sarcastically. What advantage is there in a 12 or 15 " planer if you have a 6 or 8" jointer? I have a 6" general jointer which I bought 25 - 30 years ago, and I use a Williams & Hussey molder with 7" of capacity, also purchased 25+ years ago, to plane with. I often wish for something bigger but don't see any point of changing one without the other.

Michael


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I ask this seriously, not sarcastically. What advantage is there in a 12 or 15 " planer if you have a 6 or 8" jointer? I have a 6" general jointer which I bought 25 - 30 years ago, and I use a Williams & Hussey molder with 7" of capacity, also purchased 25+ years ago, to plane with. I often wish for something bigger but don t see any point of changing one without the other.
> 
> Michael
> 
> - MagicalMichael


well if you have a 6" inch jointer you can glue up two 6" boards and plain them with a 12" if you have a 8" jointer you can almost do two 8" boards glued up in a 15" the bigger it is the more options you have

the main advantage of th e8" jointer is the longer beds and ability to joint a wider board and I am glad I have had the extra capacity many times but I do miss the less space my 6" jointer took up the it is like a tug boat and the 8" is a aircraft carrier


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

OK, I'll grant you that. I use dominos to align edges and rarely find I need more than one or two passes with a jack or smooth plane, so I hadn't thought about that.

Michae


----------

